
Reddit has no idea how their front page works - ZenSwordArts
http://technotes.iangreenleaf.com/posts/reddit-has-no-idea-how-their-front-page-works.html
======
lolzil
So much FUD... Of course no single person fully understands every little
detail in a complex system. This is why humans work together to build stuff
and why we use contracts and abstractions to avoid dealing with complexity.

Nobody is controlling you via algorithms unless you're so weak you can't
possibly think about anything other than what Netflix suggests you watch next.

Oh my, "suggestions"! The conspiracy is right there in the title! :O

